# Fun Time



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Archery deer season's around the corner and things look good. In the background is a mix of turnips and clover planted in August. We're getting lots of rain now and plots that were in neutral finally kicked in. Hard not to bump into deer or turkeys out back. Put a road-killed fawn out there and it's basically still intact a week later. Stinky for sure. Just some vulture activity and crows I suspect.


----------

